# on a natty test booster stack



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am stacking PES erase BPS endosurge and E pharm Test force 2

so far I have seen a nice libido boost and i feel like my test has went up( no way to tell unlees I get bloodwork) so far I am happy but i was wondering if i should add something with trib in it to my stack like one of the IML products.

and am I straining my liver by running these?


----------



## banker23 (Mar 6, 2012)

aaronsoccer4 said:


> I am stacking PES erase BPS endosurge and E pharm Test force 2
> 
> so far I have seen a nice libido boost and i feel like my test has went up( no way to tell unlees I get bloodwork) so far I am happy but i was wondering if i should add something with trib in it to my stack like one of the IML products.
> 
> and am I straining my liver by running these?


 

I used prime, pink magic, and a before bed booster (can't remember the name) before I ever tried PH's.

I never worried about my liver on this stuff because it's mostly just concentrated herbs.

You see people worry about their liver when running methylated steroids-not "natural" supplements. I probably took 24 caps a day of various products and never had a problem.

Trib can't hurt but the deal with most supplements is they will work better if you "believe" they will work and hit the gym believing that you are stronger and work out with greater intensity.

I used a kitchen sink approach (very expensive) before I discovered "legal steroids" (PH's) which blew away any diet supplements, and then finally the dark side which was better since I was able to run it for longer than a PH.

my supplement history goes like this 

20's

whey protein

early to mid 30's

musclemeds hexaghen and some other MM test booster (bad sides kept me off supplements for about two years...horrible product)

force factor-NO product
MRI NO2- NO product
Creatine
USP labs Prime, pink magic, recreate?
cellucor P6 (test booster), M5 (PWO)-several cycles
GNC beyond raw reforge
musclemeds PWO (can't remember the name)

late 30's

Primordial performance-andro mass and andro hard (last version)
Musclepharm assault (PCT and between cycles only)
dark side
test-enanthate
dbol
ancillaries
super-dmz (not dark-side yet but it is banned from manufacture and it's more effective mg for mg than most illegal stuff)


----------



## R1balla (Mar 6, 2012)

unless you have a predisposed liver condition, your fine. if you are worried, pick up some milk thistle or liver juice by Primordial performance


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was thinking about doing a PH stack but im only 21 and I didnt want to shut myself down, when I turn 25 though its on!! So would it help at all to throw some trib in there??


----------



## banker23 (Mar 7, 2012)

aaronsoccer4 said:


> I was thinking about doing a PH stack but im only 21 and I didnt want to shut myself down, when I turn 25 though its on!! So would it help at all to throw some trib in there??


 
If you think it will help, it probably will...


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 7, 2012)

banker23 said:


> If you think it will help, it probably will...


so in other words t enhancing supplements are a crock of shit and you only will see results from the placebo effect


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 7, 2012)

test force works though. i only get pimples on my back when my test levels are up (when i'm on). currently off and using test force daa and erase. i got acne like i was on cycle.

During pct and after pct, right before i started this nat stack, had no acne at all.


----------



## towing (Mar 7, 2012)

banker23 said:


> I used prime, pink magic, and a before bed booster (can't remember the name) before I ever tried PH's.
> 
> I never worried about my liver on this stuff because it's mostly just concentrated herbs.
> 
> ...



Out of all these supps what did you feel was the best test booster?  I am looking for a booster to use during off periods so that I can keep test levels high without shutting down. Also what did you think about the Andro line of products? Thanks


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 7, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> test force works though. i only get pimples on my back when my test levels are up (when i'm on). currently off and using test force daa and erase. i got acne like i was on cycle.
> 
> During pct and after pct, right before i started this nat stack, had no acne at all.


how many scoops of test force a day and how many erase??


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 7, 2012)

towing said:


> Out of all these supps what did you feel was the best test booster?  I am looking for a booster to use during off periods so that I can keep test levels high without shutting down. Also what did you think about the Andro line of products? Thanks


I'm pretty sure the Andro line are all prohormones so they will shut you down and are most likely liver toxic.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 13, 2012)

towing said:


> Out of all these supps what did you feel was the best test booster?  I am looking for a booster to use during off periods so that I can keep test levels high without shutting down. Also what did you think about the Andro line of products? Thanks



Diesel Test  was pretty good... Good luck finding it.


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Mar 14, 2012)

was it banned??


----------



## kevinhy (Mar 14, 2012)

Test boosters are legit, its just the gains arent going to be anything like that of anabolics.

You happen to be stacking 3 of probably the best ones, so its no wonder you're having solid results.

A lot of t boosters are garbage because they have ingredients that dont work.


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 14, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Diesel Test  was pretty good... Good luck finding it.



Get Diesel Diesel Test Hardcore, 200 Tablets - Muscle Builders - A1Supplements.com


----------



## Bonesaw (Mar 15, 2012)

hers my history for test boosters
Isatori isa-test- this is the only one that I felt like I was on something, probably gonna run again really soon
Athletix triple stack - strength gains but not as strong as above
Southland DAA + Erase - on now, feels like, am I taking anything?


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 15, 2012)

I never worried about my liver on this stuff because it's mostly just concentrated herbs  [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------

